# Neymar al PSG: ci siamo! Giocatore atterrato a Dubai.



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Agosto 2017)

Ultim'ora: Neymar è appena atterrato a Dubai dove sosterrà le visite mediche per il PSG e poi volerà a Parigi per legarsi al club parigino.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Agosto 2017)

Questo è veramente troppo, per me non esiste che si spendano cifre del genere per un singolo giocatore. Devono mettere un tetto massimo!


----------



## Scii95 (1 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia, 222 milioni solo di cartellino più ingaggio faraonico per un singolo giocatore.. ma che roba è?! Se nel 2017 siamo arrivati a pagare queste cifre, non voglio immaginare tra qualche anno. Personalmente il PSG non mi è mai piaciuta come squadra, e sono sicuro che le cose non cambieranno anche con l'innesto di Neymar. E' una squadra che è stata costruita male fin dall'inizio, e come ho già detto, l'anno scorso sono riusciti anche nella grande impresa di perdere il campionato francese..


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Agosto 2017)

La prova definitiva (ma serviva?) che il FPF è una buffonata.


----------



## mrsmit (1 Agosto 2017)

Comunque questa storia crea un precedente pericoloso, il fatto che un calciatore possa pagarsi la clausola da solo è tremendo, questo sistema potrebbe adottarlo chiunque abbia i soldi, lo potremmo fare noi, suning, abramovich, gli sceicchi........
Basta inventarsi una sponsorizzazione farlocca ed ecco aggirato il problema, una soluzione potrebbe essere che il cartellino debba essere per forza acquistato da società calcistiche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2017)

Sta per cambiare il calcio.
Questo è come i 140 miliardi per Zidane se non di più..

Dopo questo trasferimento le regole del calcio mercato cambieranno per sempre.

Attenzione al rischio bolla speculativa nel calcio comunque..stiamo arrivando a dei livelli fuori controllo...anche se in realtà ormai il calcio è l'industria nr 1 al mondo..


----------



## neoxes (1 Agosto 2017)

Non mi interessa chi gli da i soldi o quanto lo pagano, l'importante è che risulti a bilancio come acquisto, altrimenti si falsa tutto il sistema. La UEFA non resterà immobile questa volta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2017)

Il punto di non ritorno , da oggi il calcio come lo conosciamo cambia per sempre .


----------



## Wildbone (1 Agosto 2017)

Il calcio è mutato già da diversi anni. Quella di Neymar è semplicemente la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso: il suggello che certifica in maniera definitiva che il calcio è solo per i ricchi e non per gli appassionati.


----------



## malos (1 Agosto 2017)

Ok Cristiano diventerà sponsor del calcio in Cina, lo sovvenzionerà il governo e con quei soldi si pagherà il suo cartellino. Poi viene da noi.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2017)

Vi avevo già scritto tutto tempo fa.

Nel giro di pochissimo tempo i top arriveranno a guadagnare 200-300 milioni netti all'anno.


----------



## malos (1 Agosto 2017)

Comunque avessi dovuto scommettere avrei puntato tutto su un giocatore brasiliano per una scelta del genere.


----------



## vanbasten (1 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi avevo già scritto tutto tempo fa.
> 
> Nel giro di pochissimo tempo i top arriveranno a guadagnare 200-300 milioni netti all'anno.



con gli sponsor si ma i club oltre i 40 per non vanno


----------



## PoloNegativo (1 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo affare del PSG


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2017)

Eh ma il FPF è una cosa seria...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2017)

Maro allora è proprio vero, pensavo anche alla fine rimanesse, 222 milioni follia.


----------



## z-Traxx (1 Agosto 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Ok Cristiano diventerà sponsor del calcio in Cina, lo sovvenzionerà il governo e con quei soldi si pagherà il suo cartellino. Poi viene da noi.



yes, poi lo mettono nel governo Cinese a fare l'ambasciatore per il calcio per lanciare i mondiali Cinesi che prima o poi avranno e non credo molto in là.


----------



## z-Traxx (1 Agosto 2017)

La cosa incredibile è che Neymar arriverebbe come da svincolato con questo sistema e non peserebbe sul bilancio, in più in Francia c'è una legge che sconta del 50% le tasse per l'import di campioni.

Quindi da ora in poi possono farlo tutti, forza dai all-in su Ronaldo


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa chi gli da i soldi o quanto lo pagano,* l'importante è che risulti a bilancio come acquisto*, altrimenti si falsa tutto il sistema. La UEFA non resterà immobile questa volta.



Certo che risulterà come acquistato..come acquistato da svincolato però, quindi sul bilancio del PSG peserà 0 euro il cartellino, ci saranno però delle commissioni che pagheranno..così nessuno potrà dire nulla..

Non sono fessi, è palesemente un escamotage..ma ad oggi un escamotage pienamente legale..non lo sarà più a breve perché interverranno sicuro


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> con gli sponsor si ma i club oltre i 40 per non vanno



Per ora.

Gli ingaggi sono rapportati al fatturato di un club, l'industra calcio è in continua crescita, è naturale che con l'aumentare dei fatturati ci saranno possibilità sempre maggiori per quanto riguarda gli ingaggi del calciatori. 

Lo United prevede nel giro di qualche anno di sfondare quota miliardo di euro di fatturato, noi per dire in questo lasso di tempo puntiamo ad arrivare a 400-500, che bada bene visto da dove partiamo è già tanta roba. 

Finchè il calcio farà girare sempre più soldi è ovvio che i calciatori ne riceveranno sempre di più per le proprie prestazioni.


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che risulterà come acquistato..come acquistato da svincolato però, quindi sul bilancio del PSG peserà 0 euro il cartellino, ci saranno però delle commissioni che pagheranno..così nessuno potrà dire nulla..
> 
> Non sono fessi, è palesemente un escamotage..ma ad oggi un escamotage pienamente legale..non lo sarà più a breve perché interverranno sicuro



Il PSG è da anni che va avanti ad escamotage...e continuerà a farlo...il FFP è una cosa ridicola, non serve a nulla, anzi ha solo penalizzato il 90% delle squadre, ha tolto competitività al calcio questa è la verità, ha allargato la forbice tra le poche super ricche ed il resto povero del mondo calcio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Eh ma il FPF è una cosa seria...



c'è da dire che in questo caso hanno trovato un escamotage talmente fantasioso che era difficile prevederlo. Bisogna vedere come riusciranno a correggere questo bug


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il PSG è da anni che va avanti ad escamotage...e continuerà a farlo...il FFP è una cosa ridicola, non serve a nulla, anzi ha solo penalizzato il 90% delle squadre, ha tolto competitività al calcio questa è la verità, ha allargato la forbice tra le poche super ricche ed il resto povero del mondo calcio.



.


----------



## neoxes (1 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che risulterà come acquistato..come acquistato da svincolato però, quindi sul bilancio del PSG peserà 0 euro il cartellino, ci saranno però delle commissioni che pagheranno..così nessuno potrà dire nulla..
> 
> Non sono fessi, è palesemente un escamotage..ma ad oggi un escamotage pienamente legale..non lo sarà più a breve perché interverranno sicuro



Eh no, sta lì la fregatura. Finché si gonfiano le sponsorizzazioni è un conto, ma questa è una porcata megagalattica... Ci sono società che pagano multe e che vengono escluse dalle competizioni europee per il FFP, è troppo semplice dire "fino ad oggi è legale, ma da domani no", il PSG ha tirato troppo la corda IMHO.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (1 Agosto 2017)

Dopo questa trattativa da domani le società partiranno subito con i rinnovi, con
clausule da 500 milioni in sù..


----------



## Heaven (1 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi avevo già scritto tutto tempo fa.
> 
> Nel giro di pochissimo tempo i top arriveranno a guadagnare 200-300 milioni netti all'anno.



Esagerato  certe cifre non sono sostenibili 

Al contrario, 222mln per Neymar al giorno d'oggi anche se non moralmente, sono giusti.


----------



## juventino (1 Agosto 2017)

Da oggi in poi fare le clausole rescissorie non ha più senso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Agosto 2017)

Ma uno sarà libero di investire quello che gli pare o no? Siamo nell'urss?


----------



## Torros (1 Agosto 2017)

E cosa c'entra il Qatar con Dubai? La capitale del Qatar è Doha.
I qatarioti sono banditi da diversi stati arabi, tra cui gli Emirati Arabi Uniti, se avete seguito la crisi recente nel Golfo.
Non può fare le visite mediche li, impossibile.


----------



## Wildbone (2 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma uno sarà libero di investire quello che gli pare o no? Siamo nell'urss?



Eh certo, allora a questo punto smontiamo completamente i campionati e mettiamo tutti i top club con almeno 200/300 milioni di fatturato in una lega, mentre i restanti si suddividono anch'essi in base a questo parametro (lega dei 15 milioni, lega dei 30, dei 50, dei 100 e così via).

Non è mai un bene se si accentuano gli squilibri in una competizione, di qualsiasi sport si tratti. 
Inoltre, il calcio che si sta andando a creare taglierebbe completamente le gambe alle squadre italiane, le quali non sono per nulla pronte a un eventuale rincaro di cartellini e ingaggi del 100/200/300/1000 %. Lo sai vero che se si comincia a spendere 200 milioni per qualsiasi top player, il Milan (e tantissime altre squadre di livello) resterebbe tagliato fuori?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Eh certo, allora a questo punto smontiamo completamente i campionati e mettiamo tutti i top club con almeno 200/300 milioni di fatturato in una lega, mentre i restanti si suddividono anch'essi in base a questo parametro (lega dei 15 milioni, lega dei 30, dei 50, dei 100 e così via).
> 
> Non è mai un bene se si accentuano gli squilibri in una competizione, di qualsiasi sport si tratti.
> Inoltre, il calcio che si sta andando a creare taglierebbe completamente le gambe alle squadre italiane, le quali non sono per nulla pronte a un eventuale rincaro di cartellini e ingaggi del 100/200/300/1000 %. Lo sai vero che se si comincia a spendere 200 milioni per qualsiasi top player, il Milan (e tantissime altre squadre di livello) resterebbe tagliato fuori?



Tra l'altro si sta perdendo di vista il valore dello sport. Lo sport non dovrebbe essere visto come un mero fattore economico. Queste robe stile psg dovrebbero essere viste come doping vero e proprio con annesse squalifiche


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Eh no, sta lì la fregatura. Finché si gonfiano le sponsorizzazioni è un conto, ma questa è una porcata megagalattica... Ci sono società che pagano multe e che vengono escluse dalle competizioni europee per il FFP, è troppo semplice dire "fino ad oggi è legale, ma da domani no", il PSG ha tirato troppo la corda IMHO.



Ma che illegalità c'è?
Neymar è una persona che è libera di fare quello che vuole, se risarcisce di suo club non può essere costretto a rimanere prigioniero di un contratto come non può esserlo nessun lavoratore..


----------



## uolfetto (2 Agosto 2017)

Questo escamotage di cui parlano i giornali vieta secondo me palesemente le regole del fair play finanziario che parla di "parti correlate". Quindi Neymar può fare quello che vuole e potrebbe anche passare al Psg in questa maniera ma poi ci saranno probabilmente sanzioni e credo stavolta anche pesanti. Provo a ripetermi: sento spesso parlare di financial fair play e spesso purtroppo a sproposito e con lamentele assurde, invece di parlarne per sentito dire spendendo qualche minuto si trovano articoli anche in italiano che provano a spiegare in maniera decente anche gli ultimi correttivi che sono stati apportati. Oppure per una analisi completa si può leggere direttamente il pdf, googlando "UEFA Club Licensing and Financial Fair Play Regulations".


----------



## JohnDoe (2 Agosto 2017)

beh il Uefallona ha pagato Neymar con i soldi al nero...che dire...molto "onesti" loro...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma uno sarà libero di investire quello che gli pare o no? Siamo nell'urss?



già ora c'è una disparità tra grandi e piccole squadre, figuriamoci senza un regolamento che renda la competizione più equa. Alla fine senza dei vincoli le varie competizioni diventerebbero degli spot a la "ti piace vincere facile"


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> già ora c'è una disparità tra grandi e piccole squadre, figuriamoci senza un regolamento che renda la competizione più equa. Alla fine senza dei vincoli le varie competizioni diventerebbero degli spot a la "ti piace vincere facile"



E quale sarebbe la novità? Quando lo faceva il Berlusca ci andava bene mi pare. Comandano i soldi, il resto sono cose da libro cuore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> E quale sarebbe la novità? Quando lo faceva il Berlusca ci andava bene mi pare. Comandano i soldi, il resto sono cose da libro cuore.



la soluzione, se voluta, si trova. Nell'nba , uno sport dove i soldi girano a palate, utilizzano il salary cup.


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la soluzione, se voluta, si trova. Nell'nba , uno sport dove i soldi girano a palate, utilizzano il salary cup.



Lo sappiamo bene che da noi sarebbe impraticabile, verrebbe aggirato pagando i giocatori in nero. Almeno così gli stipendi sono tassati. 
Ma a prescindere da questo discorso io non capisco perché la libera iniziativa economica debba essere bloccata per discorsi legati all'equità. Se io sono un imprenditore e voglio investire nella mia azienda perché me lo devi vietare? Io lo faccio assumendomene i rischi, come in tutte le imprese normali, (pensate ad esempio se Neymar subisce un grave infortunio), se tu non puoi starmi dietro cambia settore... Le cose sono di chi se le può permettere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lo sappiamo bene che da noi sarebbe impraticabile, verrebbe aggirato pagando i giocatori in nero. Almeno così gli stipendi sono tassati.
> Ma a prescindere da questo discorso io non capisco perché la libera iniziativa economica debba essere bloccata per discorsi legati all'equità. Se io sono un imprenditore e voglio investire nella mia azienda perché me lo devi vietare? Io lo faccio assumendomene i rischi, come in tutte le imprese normali, (pensate ad esempio se Neymar subisce un grave infortunio), se tu non puoi starmi dietro cambia settore... Le cose sono di chi se le può permettere.



vabbe con questo ragionamento sul nero a sto punto legalizziamo pure il doping tanto i controlli spesso vengono raggirati. La questione dei vincoli per creare un settore competitivo il più equo possibile è presente ovunque, non a caso esiste l'antitrust


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe con questo ragionamento sul nero a sto punto legalizziamo pure il doping tanto i controlli spesso vengono raggirati. La questione dei vincoli per creare un settore competitivo il più equo possibile è presente ovunque, non a caso esiste l'antitrust



E dove sarebbe la concorrenza sleale se dispongo a piacimento del mio patrimonio? Non è vietato da nessuna regola fare aumenti di capitale e non puoi impedire a qualcuno di farlo solo perché altri non vogliono farlo. 
Questa situazione potrebbe essere invece il giusto momento per riscrivere le regole del gioco e fare quello che dici tu, un modello in stile nba (che a me sinceramente non fa impazzire) ma devono essere tutti d'accordo nel fare una super lega perlomeno.


----------



## neoxes (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che illegalità c'è?
> Neymar è una persona che è libera di fare quello che vuole, se risarcisce di suo club non può essere costretto a rimanere prigioniero di un contratto come non può esserlo nessun lavoratore..



Non c'è nessuna illegalità e nessuno vincola nessuno, ma se c'è una regola e va rispettata. È un trasferimento, deve risultare come tale.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> E dove sarebbe la concorrenza sleale se dispongo a piacimento del mio patrimonio? Non è vietato da nessuna regola fare aumenti di capitale e non puoi impedire a qualcuno di farlo solo perché altri non vogliono farlo.
> Questa situazione potrebbe essere invece il giusto momento per riscrivere le regole del gioco e fare quello che dici tu, un modello in stile nba (che a me sinceramente non fa impazzire) ma devono essere tutti d'accordo nel fare una super lega perlomeno.



credo sia semplice capire che porre dei vincoli serve per rendere la competizione equa. Disporre a piacimento del patrimonio non lo renderebbe equo, è come se all'asta del fantacalcio ci fosse un concorrente con crediti illimitati  Ripeto ancora una volta, i vincoli esistono in quasi tutti i settori proprio per permettere a tutti, almeno in teoria, di poter avere pari opportunità, se non ci fossè l'antitrust microsoft,per il solo fatto di essere nata prima, avrebbe potuto acquistato senza troppi problemi tutte le aziende nate dopo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna illegalità e nessuno vincola nessuno, ma se c'è una regola e va rispettata. È un trasferimento, deve risultare come tale.



Non lo è se Neymar come ogni persona libera decide di "licenziarsi" dal proprio datore di lavoro (in questo caso pagando un indennizzo, che corrisponde al proprio cartellino) e poi va da chi vuole..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> credo sia semplice capire che porre dei vincoli serve per rendere la competizione equa. Disporre a piacimento del patrimonio non lo renderebbe equo, è come se all'asta del fantacalcio ci fosse un concorrente con crediti illimitati  Ripeto ancora una volta, i vincoli esistono in quasi tutti i settori proprio per permettere a tutti, almeno in teoria, di poter avere pari opportunità, se non ci fossè l'antitrust microsoft,per il solo fatto di essere nata prima, avrebbe potuto acquistato senza troppi problemi tutte le aziende nate dopo.



L'attuale FPF però è un sistema fatto per mantenere lo staus quo..
Si può investire solo in proporzione al fatturato, chi ha il fatturato top oggi può investire di più, prendere i migliori e generare ulteriori ricavi e via così..
Il risultato è che praticamente ci sono 3 realtà che sono sempre più ricche e accentrano tutti i migliori..

Non va bene, servono regole, ma regole che redistribuiscano non che accentrino..

L'ho già postato altrove: 7 delle ultime 12 champions sono finite tra barca e Real di cui soprattutto le ultime 4..non va bene


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'attuale FPF però è un sistema fatto per mantenere lo staus quo..
> Si può investire solo in proporzione al fatturato, chi ha il fatturato top oggi può investire di più, prendere i migliori e generare ulteriori ricavi e via così..
> Il risultato è che praticamente ci sono 3 realtà che sono sempre più ricche e accentrano tutti i migliori..
> 
> ...



ma infatti, io non ho mica detto che il FPF va bene cosi come è, contestavo solo l'idea di "disporre a piacimento del patrimonio" a maggior ragione se il patrimonio è ottenuto inserendo il trucco dei crediti illimitati a la GTA


----------



## Wildbone (2 Agosto 2017)

Dio mio. Ma come si fa anche solo a pensare di perorare il "libero investimento" nel calcio? Già la situazione è tragica, se poi ci aggiungi che ognuno è libero di spendere quanto vuole, finiamo letteralmente nella melma. 

La migliore situazione sarebbe porre dei vincoli ferrei (sì, sullo stile NBA); poi, chi ha tanti soldi da spendere, li può utilizzare in tutti gli altri compartimenti societari (stadio, marketing, strutture di allenamento, strutture mediche, settore giovanile ecc.). E comunque, se una squadra è ricca, anche in NBA spende più di altri, ma quantomeno si cerca di ridurre al minimo la nascita di "dream team" (vedi Golden State e Cleveland), che non fanno altro che ridurre la competizione a una mera passeggiata in vista dei Playoff.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma infatti, io non ho mica detto che il FPF va bene cosi come è, contestavo solo l'idea di "disporre a piacimento del patrimonio" a maggior ragione se il patrimonio è ottenuto inserendo il trucco dei crediti illimitati a la GTA



Quello che abbiamo fatto noi per 20 anni col nano eh...
Il PSG inventa questi escamotage solo perché ci sono ste regole..sennò avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 222 milioni un mese fa..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che abbiamo fatto noi per 20 anni col nano eh...
> Il PSG inventa questi escamotage solo perché ci sono ste regole..sennò avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 222 milioni un mese fa..



siamo consapevoli che il nano è stato un precursore in tal senso, però all'epoca, almeno io, ero un bambino e poco mi importavano gli aspetti economici, ora con qualche anno sulle spalle ritengo che sia giusto mettere dei limiti anche se questi limiti potrebbero potenzialmente limitare anche la rinascita del milan. In conclusione, ritengo giusto premiare il merito anche a livello gestionale, perchè tra una squadra che si impegna ad aumentare il bacino di utenza, che vuole costruire lo stadio di proprietà e una che acquista i giocatori come se fossero figurine c'è una grossa differenza .


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> siamo consapevoli che il nano è stato un precursore in tal senso, però all'epoca, almeno io, ero un bambino e poco mi importavano gli aspetti economici, ora con qualche anno sulle spalle ritengo che sia giusto mettere dei limiti anche se questi limiti potrebbero potenzialmente limitare anche la rinascita del milan. In conclusione, ritengo giusto premiare il merito anche a livello gestionale, perchè tra una squadra che si impegna ad aumentare il bacino di utenza, che vuole costruire lo stadio di proprietà e una che acquista i giocatori come se fossero figurine c'è una grossa differenza .



Si ma dobbiamo anche pensare allo spettacolo: è bello questo calcio dove ogni anno la forbice tra Real, Barca, Manchester UTD e tutte le altre si allarga?
No perché siamo ormai a livelli impossibili..e sarà sempre peggio perché con i regolamenti che limitano gli investimenti solo LORO possono prendere certi top: ma ti pare che possiamo pensare che un Real che ha Bale, CR7 e Benzema possa essere l'unica che pprende Mbappe? o sennò vada al Barca dove ci sono già Neymar, Suarez e Messi..o allo UTD che spende 100 milioni per pogba, 80 per lukaku e ne aveva pronti 90 per Griezmann?
Poi se qualcuno vuole uno dei loro fenomeni allora no! c'è lo stop dei regolamenti..

Ma allora di cosa parliamo?


----------



## neoxes (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non lo è se Neymar come ogni persona libera decide di "licenziarsi" dal proprio datore di lavoro (in questo caso pagando un indennizzo, che corrisponde al proprio cartellino) e poi va da chi vuole..



Dai su, vogliamo prenderci in giro? Mi sembra ovvio che sia un acquisto mascherato, è inutile parlare di persona libera che si licenzia...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Dai su, vogliamo prenderci in giro? Mi sembra ovvio che sia un acquisto mascherato, è inutile parlare di persona libera che si licenzia...



CERTO che è un acquisto mascherato!
Ma mascherato così bene che non si può fare altro che accettarlo..cosa vogliono dire, che Neymar deve per forza stare al barca se un club non paga i 222 milioni? e perché? un contratto può avere delle penali ma mai essere vincolante ad eternum..
Inoltre nel contratto la clausola c'è già e credo non sia scritto da nessuna parte che deve esercitarla un club per forza..

Paradossalmente, se Neymar volesse smettere di giocare come fece Jordan nel '94? non potrebbe? certo che potrebbe..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma dobbiamo anche pensare allo spettacolo: è bello questo calcio dove ogni anno la forbice tra Real, Barca, Manchester UTD e tutte le altre si allarga?
> No perché siamo ormai a livelli impossibili..e sarà sempre peggio perché con i regolamenti che limitano gli investimenti solo LORO possono prendere certi top: ma ti pare che possiamo pensare che un Real che ha Bale, CR7 e Benzema possa essere l'unica che pprende Mbappe? o sennò vada al Barca dove ci sono già Neymar, Suarez e Messi..o allo UTD che spende 100 milioni per pogba, 80 per lukaku e ne aveva pronti 90 per Griezmann?
> Poi se qualcuno vuole uno dei loro fenomeni allora no! c'è lo stop dei regolamenti..
> 
> Ma allora di cosa parliamo?



ma mi trovi d'accordo, infatti dissi "è un vero peccato vedere un james fare la tribuna in una finale di champion quando sarebbe titolare in tante squadre". Ripeto io contestavo lo scenario voluto dall'utente willy in cui vige la legge del più ricco vince incontrastato mica ho lodato il sistema attuale del fpf


----------



## neoxes (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> CERTO che è un acquisto mascherato!
> Ma mascherato così bene che non si può fare altro che accettarlo..cosa vogliono dire, che Neymar deve per forza stare al barca se un club non paga i 222 milioni? e perché? un contratto può avere delle penali ma mai essere vincolante ad eternum..
> Inoltre nel contratto la clausola c'è già e credo non sia scritto da nessuna parte che deve esercitarla un club per forza..
> 
> Paradossalmente, se Neymar volesse smettere di giocare come fece Jordan nel '94? non potrebbe? certo che potrebbe..



Non deve stare per forza al Barça, ma se una squadra lo compra quella squadra, a bilancio, deve avere la cifra versata al giocatore/club, quello che è. Dubito che l'UEFA si farà prendere in giro per l'ennesima volta dal PSG, già gli hanno impedito le sponsorizzazioni, troveranno il modo per fargli pagare anche questa, come si sono ingegnati loro, può ingegnarsi l'UEFA.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non deve stare per forza al Barça, ma se una squadra lo compra quella squadra, a bilancio, deve avere la cifra versata al giocatore/club, quello che è. Dubito che l'UEFA si farà prendere in giro per l'ennesima volta dal PSG, già gli hanno impedito le sponsorizzazioni, troveranno il modo per fargli pagare anche questa, come si sono ingegnati loro, può ingegnarsi l'UEFA.



Si ma ripeto il PSG qui come società non centra nulla..semmai dovrebbero multare Neymar..che però è una persona libera di fare quello che vuole...
Ipotesi: se neymar fosse figlio di Bill Gates e i 222 milioni glieli avesse dati suo papà cosa si potrebbe dire? Qui è uguale..chi da a neymar 300 milioni non è il PSG


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma mi trovi d'accordo, infatti dissi "è un vero peccato vedere un james fare la tribuna in una finale di champion quando sarebbe titolare in tante squadre". Ripeto io contestavo lo scenario voluto dall'utente willy in cui vige la legge del più ricco vince incontrastato mica ho lodato il sistema attuale del fpf



Vincerà sempre chi è più ricco e più bravo..

Il Real non vince SOLO per i miliardi spesi ma vince perché ha saputo formare un gruppo unito..cosa che ad esempio lo UTD dopo anni di campagna acquisti faraoniche è ancora lontanissimo dal fare..

Però è ovvio che se oggi un PSG vuole arrivare al loro livello ha bisogno di quei campioni come Neymar, e se loro possono prenderlo è giusto che lo facciano..

Semmai è il Barca che dovrebbe vergognarsi a chiedere 222 milioni davvero, ma dovrebbe agevolare la cessione se il giocatore la chiede (chiaramente ad un prezzo in linea col mercato, quindi sui max 150 milioni)


----------



## neoxes (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma ripeto il PSG qui come società non centra nulla..semmai dovrebbero multare Neymar..che però è una persona libera di fare quello che vuole...
> Ipotesi: se neymar fosse figlio di Bill Gates e i 222 milioni glieli avesse dati suo papà cosa si potrebbe dire? Qui è uguale..chi da a neymar 300 milioni non è il PSG



Ma come non c'entra nulla, chi glieli da i soldi, topolino?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma come non c'entra nulla, chi glieli da i soldi, topolino?



Attraverso una sponsorizzazione lecita. Nessuno ha infranto nulla. Possiamo parlarne fino a domani, ma i fatti sono questi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] Andre , Neymar ha appena lasciato il campo di allenamento del barca ( Ansa )


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non deve stare per forza al Barça, ma se una squadra lo compra quella squadra, a bilancio, deve avere la cifra versata al giocatore/club, quello che è. Dubito che l'UEFA si farà prendere in giro per l'ennesima volta dal PSG, già gli hanno impedito le sponsorizzazioni, troveranno il modo per fargli pagare anche questa, come si sono ingegnati loro, può ingegnarsi l'UEFA.



sono d'accordo che sia uno schifo tremendo ma purtroppo sono stati furbi. La UEFA potrà fare delle modifiche al fpf ma ovviamente saranno valide per i posteri non per il PSG. Una clausola rescissoria legalmente non è altro un modo per rompere un contratto, in ogni caso dunque è Neymar che versa i soldi alla società. Solitamente questi soldi vengono dati da una società di calcio dopo una firma di un precontratto che impegna il giocatore a firmare per loro dopo ciò, e quindi la cifra uscendo dalle casse del club va a bilancio. In questo caso i soldi li sta cacciando Neymar in tutto e per tutto di tasca sua. Soldi ottenuti ovviamente come compenso da una attività di uomo immagine ma legamente è tutto perfettamente lecito. A bilancio al PSG non andrà nulla se non le commissioni per il padre e lo stipendio di Neymar.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma come non c'entra nulla, chi glieli da i soldi, topolino?



Un fondo del Qatar..il PSG come società non da un centesimo a Neymar per il cartellino

Guarda è come se anni fa il Milan per prendere Ronaldinho avesse fatto pervenire al giocatore 50 milioni dalla Mondadori per farne l'ambasciatore della lettura in brasile, lui con quei soldi si svincolava dal Barca e da libero professionista senza club si fosse accasato al Milan, di fatto come un qualsiasi giocatore svincolato

Chi avrebbe potuto contestare la cosa? (a parte la magistratura italiana....)

Questa è la situazione

Sappiamo tutti chi è che paga sotto sotto..ma lo sceicco fa quello che gli pare..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Agosto 2017)

Non è un vero investimento; c'è molta liquidità che ha bisogno di circolare; tutto il denaro che viene immesso nel Calcio ritorna alla fine nelle stesse mani. Nel mercato del lusso o reinvestito nel mercato finanziario. Sono milioni che cambiano intestatario, ma che non cambiano destinazione. I calciatori milionari non dispongono del proprio patrimonio a piacimento in realtà, non hanno fantasia o originalità - seguono le mode; non hanno una mentalità imprenditoriale; semplicemente reimmetteranno quel denaro nel sistema che lo ha generato; è come aumentare gli stipendi sapendo che gli stipendiati compreranno i tuoi stessi prodotti. Con effetto collaterale un aumento dell'ìnflazione, e guarda caso ciò che teme 'la finanza' è la deflazione.


----------



## neoxes (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un fondo del Qatar..il PSG come società non da un centesimo a Neymar per il cartellino
> 
> Guarda è come se anni fa il Milan per prendere Ronaldinho avesse fatto pervenire al giocatore 50 milioni dalla Mondadori per farne l'ambasciatore della lettura in brasile, lui con quei soldi si svincolava dal Barca e da libero professionista senza club si fosse accasato al Milan, di fatto come un qualsiasi giocatore svincolato
> 
> ...





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo che sia uno schifo tremendo ma purtroppo sono stati furbi. La UEFA potrà fare delle modifiche al fpf ma ovviamente saranno valide per i posteri non per il PSG. Una clausola rescissoria legalmente non è altro un modo per rompere un contratto, in ogni caso dunque è Neymar che versa i soldi alla società. Solitamente questi soldi vengono dati da una società di calcio dopo una firma di un precontratto che impegna il giocatore a firmare per loro dopo ciò, e quindi la cifra uscendo dalle casse del club va a bilancio. In questo caso i soldi li sta cacciando Neymar in tutto e per tutto di tasca sua. Soldi ottenuti ovviamente come compenso da una attività di uomo immagine ma legamente è tutto perfettamente lecito. A bilancio al PSG non andrà nulla se non le commissioni per il padre e lo stipendio di Neymar.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Attraverso una sponsorizzazione lecita. Nessuno ha infranto nulla. Possiamo parlarne fino a domani, ma i fatti sono questi.





E quindi tutti gli altri che pagano le clausole rescissorie sono dei ******* che non sfruttano questa cosa? Seriamente fate?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> E quindi tutti gli altri che pagano le clausole rescissorie sono dei ******* che non sfruttano questa cosa? Seriamente fate?



Il tuo "sono *******" si può trasformare in , non hanno mai pensato ad uno stratagemma simile , oppure non possono permettersi un esborso di 300 milioni in una loro altra società.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> E quindi tutti gli altri che pagano le clausole rescissorie sono dei ******* che non sfruttano questa cosa? Seriamente fate?



Semplicemente non ci aveva mai pensato nessuno per due motivi:
1) Una volta non esisteva il FPF quindi se io società A voglio tizio pago la clausola alla società B e dove prendo i soldi sono affari miei
2) la portata economica di questo colpo è oltre ogni parametro precedente

Parliamoci chiaro, gli altri non hanno i soldi per fare sta cosa..perché alla fine è solo un escamotage, ma 300 milioni devi averli..e ce li ha solo lo sceicco..ecco perché gli altri non fanno così..

Ciò non toglie che se non verranno fatte regole nuove sarà un'idea che si copierà anche per operazioni minori..premesso che se un club non ha problemi col FPF può fare ciò che gli pare


----------



## neoxes (2 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me si stanno infilando in un casino mai visto, non possono fare quello che vogliono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Secondo me si stanno infilando in un casino mai visto, non possono fare quello che vogliono.



L'hanno già fatto, neymar è tornato da Dubai, doveva allenarsi oggi, si è presentato, dopo un'ora è andato via..direi che ha comunicato che se ne va

Appenai bonifici faranno il giro dei conti sarà ufficiale.

Probabilmente entro il fine settimana.

Poi da lunedì si dibatterà su come cambia il mondo del calcio


----------



## Snake (2 Agosto 2017)

pare che Barcellona e PSG tratterranno per inserire un giocatore nell'affare, escluso ovviamente Verratti.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> pare che Barcellona e PSG tratterranno per inserire un giocatore nell'affare, escluso ovviamente Verratti.



Strano. Perchè perderebbero la credibilità che si erano costruiti, e perchè non vedo granchè (a parte Draxler).


----------



## de sica (2 Agosto 2017)

_*Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona ha pubblicato un comunicato dove annuncia che il giocatore vuole lasciare la squadra. Il club pretende però il pagamento dell'intera clausola.*_


----------



## Snake (2 Agosto 2017)

come non detto, vogliono il pagamento intero della clausola e in una sola rata.


----------



## z-Traxx (2 Agosto 2017)

La cosa che non sopporto è tutto il moralismo delle squadre spagnole, forse hanno dimenticato che hanno contribuito in maniera enorme allo sfascio del sistema bancario iberico, salvato poi dall'Europa, quindi che facciano poco la morale agli altri, riporto un vecchio articolo del Fatto Quotidiano del 2012:

Spagna, gli aiuti dell’Unione Europea per risanare i debiti delle squadre di calcio.

Dietro la crisi di sistema bancario iberico ci sono gli enormi debiti delle società calcistiche, che ammontano a circa 5 miliardi di euro. Di cui 4 sono verso gli istituti di credito che hanno finanziato ricapitalizzazioni, coperto buchi e aiutato i club nell'acquisto di calciatori.

Altro che occupazione, sanità o istruzione. Gli aiuti dell’Unione Europea servono a pagare gli stipendi milionari delle stelle del pallone spagnolo e a ripianare i debiti delle società. La ‘bella notizia’ è che saremo quindi noi, attraverso il pacchetto che di aiuti che la UE si appresta a concedere alla Spagna, a pagare la decina di milioni netti l’anno che si intascano Cristiano Ronaldo per i suoi dribbling sulla fascia, Messi per i suoi scavetti davanti al portiere e Mourinho per le sue polemiche che ci allietano la giornata al bar. E già, perché dietro la crisi di sistema che ha colpito le banche spagnole ci sono gli enormi debiti delle società di calcio, che ammontano a circa 5 miliardi di euro. Di cui 4 sono verso gli istituti di credito che puntualmente hanno finanziato ricapitalizzazioni, coperto buchi e financo aiutato i club nell’acquisto di calciatori.

La crisi di Bankia ne è la cartina di tornasole. Nata due anni fa dalla fusione di sette istituti di credito, quotata in borsa, l’istituto di credito è subito crollato sotto il peso di assets tossici, derivati e compagnia bella. Con un buco dichiarato di 19 miliardi, a maggio la banca è stata parzialmente nazionalizzata dal Governo spagnolo al grido di privatizziamo i profitti e socializziamo le perdite. Eppure il mese scorso, nel pieno della crisi, il presidente del Barcellona Rosell si è rivolto a loro per ottenere l’ennesimo finanziamento per la campagna acquisti del club. Le relazioni pericolose tra banche, governi regionali e società di calcio in Spagna risalgono alla notte dei tempi. Regionalismo, autonomia e indipendentismo creano situazioni clientelari e favoritismi in cui lo sfruttamento del tifo calcistico diventa parte integrante del successo politico ed economico dei vari gruppi di potere.

Nel 2009 il Real Madrid per mantenere alto il nome dei suoi Galácticos, si rivolse a Caja Madrid (uno dei sette istituti che dall’anno dopo partecipò alla costruzione di Bankia) per ottenere un prestito a basso tasso di interesse. Fu grazie alla banca che poté acquistare Cristiano Ronaldo (90 milioni) e Kaka (65 milioni). Nello stesso anno il Valencia si rivolse a Bancaja (anche loro oggi in Bankia) per evitare di dichiarare fallimento: operazione inutile visto che oggi la società valenciana ha un debito di quasi 400 milioni a fronte di entrate annue che superano di poco i 100. Nell’agosto del 2011 poi, la stessa Bankia, al momento di chiedere un prestito alla BCE ha utilizzato come garanzie delle obbligazioni emesse attraverso un fondo che aveva a sua volta come garanzia i prestiti a una serie di imprese tra cui il Real Madrid. In pratica ha utilizzato Ronaldo e Kaka come delle specie di ‘bond’.

Come detto, il debito delle società spagnole delle prime tre divisioni calcistiche supera i 5 miliardi: 4 sono verso le banche, 1 lo devono allo stato tra tasse arretrate e oneri vari. La soluzione? Innanzitutto chiedere all’Europa i soldi per ripianare i debiti bancari, e di riflesso fare in modo che non si debbano chiedere subito e tutti insieme i crediti alle società di calcio, che altrimenti sparirebbero nel nulla da un giorno all’altro. Se in Spagna manca il pane che almeno ci siano le brioches di Messi. Ai club è stata poi concessa una dilazione di 8 anni per rientrare dei debiti entro il 2020, a partire dalla stagione 2014-15. Per fortuna il ministro dello sport Wert, bontà sua, ha dichiarato: “E’ diffusa la sensazione che il calcio abbia ricevuto un trattamento di favore”. E ha stabilito con la Liga Nacional de Fútbol Profesional (che gestisce prima e seconda divione) che il 35 per cento dei diritti televisivi andrà come garanzia degli arretrati.

Ma gli aiuti al calcio non finiscono qui. Dal ritiro di Gniewino, dove la Spagna campione in carica prepara l’Europeo (esordio domenica contro l’Italia) è rimbalzata la voce secondo cui la nazionale avrebbe contrattato con il governo spagnolo una detassazione ‘ad squadram‘ sul premio in caso di vittoria. Siccome sul premio previsto di 300 mila euro cadauno ogni giocatore avrebbe dovuto lasciarne il 52 per cento (156 mila) nelle casse dello Stato, per non spremere troppo i poveri giocatori è stato firmato un accordo intergovernativo tra la Spagna e i paesi ospiti, Ucraina e Polonia dove i premi sportivi sono detassati, per fare in modo che gli eventuali premi alle Furie Rosse non siano soggetti ad alcun tipo di tassazione. Ai calciatori insomma, dopo avere rovinato le casse statali, è adesso permesso di ricevere premi esentasse. Quando il calcio è evasione, anche fiscale.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> _*Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona ha pubblicato un comunicato dove annuncia che il giocatore vuole lasciare la squadra. Il club pretende però il pagamento dell'intera clausola.*_



.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'hanno già fatto, neymar è tornato da Dubai, doveva allenarsi oggi, si è presentato, dopo un'ora è andato via..direi che ha comunicato che se ne va
> 
> *Appenai bonifici faranno il giro dei conti sarà ufficiale*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> _*Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona ha pubblicato un comunicato dove annuncia che il giocatore vuole lasciare la squadra. Il club pretende però il pagamento dell'intera clausola.*_



Barca vergognoso (come sempre del resto)..un club serio si sedeva al tavolo e intavolava una trattativa se il giocatore chiede la cessione..invece loro fanno la parte della prigione, e così passano oltre che per quelli scaricati come i pezzenti a cui il PSG paga la clausola in testa..

è finita la pacchia..così imparano a rinnovare messi 5 anni a quelle cifre


----------



## napsab1 (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non lo è se Neymar come ogni persona libera decide di "licenziarsi" dal proprio datore di lavoro (in questo caso pagando un indennizzo, che corrisponde al proprio cartellino) e poi va da chi vuole..



Speriamo che la Roma non incontri il PAGAMENTO altrimenti a Pallotta chi lo tiene!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2017)

Ricordatevi le mie parole , da oggi cambia tutto .

Se la UEFA non prende provvedimenti da domani vale tutto , noi facciamo la stessa cosa per Aubame e abbiamo i conti apposto


----------



## Il Genio (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vincerà sempre chi è più ricco e più bravo..
> 
> Il Real non vince SOLO per i miliardi spesi ma vince perché ha saputo formare un gruppo unito..cosa che ad esempio lo UTD dopo anni di campagna acquisti faraoniche è ancora lontanissimo dal fare..
> 
> ...



Che poi per me sono stati molto più vergognosi i quasi 100 pagati al Santos nel 2013


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Barca vergognoso (come sempre del resto)..un club serio si sedeva al tavolo e intavolava una trattativa se il giocatore chiede la cessione..invece loro fanno la parte della prigione, e così passano oltre che per quelli scaricati come i pezzenti a cui il PSG paga la clausola in testa..
> 
> è finita la pacchia..così imparano a rinnovare messi 5 anni a quelle cifre



E perché mai dovrebbero discutere di un prezzo di uscita se il prezzo è già stabilito nel contratto? 
Mi sa che la voglia di dare contro ai catalani faccia allontanare dalla realtà. 
Se Donnarumma avesse avuto una clausola da 50 mln e ci avesse detto che vuole andare alla Juve allora si doveva trattare con i ladri o dire "50 mln o rimane?"

Fanno bene a chiedere tutta la cifra. I contratti vanno rispettati. Nessuno ha obbligato Neymar a firmare quel contratto.

Che poi abbiano fatto tantissime porcate e un altro conto.


----------

